
Ask HN: Anyone had experience when industries automated the jobs? Advice to us? - codesternews
Is anyone had experience who lost the job when his job got automated and how to handle that situation?<p>Let&#x27;s face it as Mark Zuckerberg, Bill Gates and other experts are saying, it is going to happen because of AI and people will loose jobs.<p>So what advice HNers give and if anyone had that experience how to handle that situation and prepare ourselves?
======
rubyfan
Wondering where are they now: the MA toll both employees who used to push the
button and hand me the toll ticket as I passed through the booth.

Now I drive through without stopping and a camera takes a picture of my
license plate and mails me a bill.

Seems like countless better things to do than that job. Likely the incentive
structure was out of wack. I wonder how many other jobs are like that where
the value returned is unequal to the value payed.

Seems like much of the first wave of AI will optimize that. It will be
interesting when the next wave comes and machines optimize the creatives out.

I have a hard time believing we'll all be poor and destitute. Who knows
though.

------
JSeymourATL
A group of concerned scientists warned of “imminent large-scale technological
unemployment”? They described a “cybernation revolution,”-- in 1964.

On this subject Peter Diamindis is brilliant>
[http://www.diamandis.com/blog/is-tech-unemployment-good-
or-b...](http://www.diamandis.com/blog/is-tech-unemployment-good-or-bad)

------
OJFord
Work in automation.

The industrial revolution was going to make everyone redundant too. So were
computers (without AI).

------
tomtompl
Invest in companies investing in Automation

